# Awesome site for classical ringtones



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello.


I wasn't really sure which subforum to post this to, since the topic is so frivolous. Not the main forum. Most of the threads in "Community Forum" are not even about music, but this one is. And this does have to do with recorded music.

I've discovered a great site for classical ringtones: audiko.net . There seem to be hundreds of thousands of ringtones there. It wouldn't surprise me if there were over a million. Among these are a surprisingly good number and variety of classical music ringtones.

This may seem silly, but I discovered Prokofiev's piano sonatas by hearing an excerpt from one of their ringtones.

Standard disclaimer applies: I don't work for audiko.net, neither do any of my family members, yada yada yada .


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

is it necessary?

I just downloaded track one from Les Troyens onto my phone and set that as my ring tone. 'Twas very easy to do!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I suppose it's not really necessary, if you know what you're doing. But the ringtones are 30 seconds long, which is convenient if you want to have tons of them, you don't know how or don't want to take the time to edit the files, and you're concerned about storage space.

I'm interested that you found it easy to do. I have an IPhone, and adding ringtones to my phone without buying them from the ITunes store is anything but easy. I wasted a few hours of my weekend on it today. I've installed an alternative music manager for my IPhone on my office PC and I'm going to try putting dozens of ringtones I've collected on my phone tomorrow. I'll also try it for organizing and listening to music.

I love my IPhone, but I cannot stand ITunes.

Audiko has lots of pop music bits and movie quotes too.



Headphone Hermit said:


> is it necessary?
> 
> I just downloaded track one from Les Troyens onto my phone and set that as my ring tone. 'Twas very easy to do!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Follow-up: I installed CopyTrans Manager on my PC and used it to install the ringtones I got from Audiko and elsewhere. It worked like a charm. Next I plan to use it to transfer "real" music to my IPhone. I find it much more user-friendly than ITunes.

On IPhone, ringtones must be a certain file format. You cannot use just any sound file as a ringtone, unless perhaps you jailbreak your phone or something drastic like that.


----------



## kathryn bernado (Sep 15, 2020)

Are you looking for a great site for classical music songs? Visit here https://beltonengratis.net/klassiek/ to explore.


----------

